# Atlas Belt/Sander



## LJP (Aug 13, 2013)

I picked up an old Atlas belt/disc sander from CL this weekend. I plan to set it up for sharpening/grinding HSS lathe tools for the SB, and woodworking chisels.

1) This sander has a 1725 rpm single phase motor, should it be faster for grinding steel?

2) I am looking for opinions on what grits would be best for roughing as well as finishing cutting tools? My plan is to get 80, 120, and 240 grit zirconia belts.
In the past I have used Aluminum Oxide belts with no problem.

Typicaly I hone everything on an India, and then an Arkansas stone after grinding. 
Thanks, Larry


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool sander, nice score, I think the slow rpm is a plus when using it to sharpen tools as it won't be as likely to overheat them and ruin the temper. By the way, I think your cl find deserves an honorable,:yousuck3: Seriously though, nice tool.


----------



## LJP (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate that! He was asking $300, I offered $125 and he accepted.
I am designing a tool rest for sharpening, on the belt sander side, adjustable from 15° to 90°.
Larry


----------

